# Haha



## wray912 (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha thought some of you might like this


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## masonbell1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I don't get it.



Relax....try and have fun....read it again


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

the fever said:


> relax....try and have fun....read it again



*dont tell me when to have fun!*


----------



## tpj070 (Nov 27, 2012)

Envious


----------



## The Fever (Nov 27, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> *dont tell me when to have fun!*



dont get your jimmys in a bunch


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 27, 2012)

I dont get it either.


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 27, 2012)

i happen to love my drake jacket and the zipper has a little duck head on it so it must help you kill more ducks


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

The Fever said:


> dont get your jimmys in a bunch



gotta wear em to worry about that.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Nov 27, 2012)

Describes almost everybody from the school I graduated from!


----------



## andyparm (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome. These things crack me up!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2012)

Walt I get It.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 28, 2012)

lol love it


----------



## FOD (Nov 28, 2012)

Wait.....so I shouldn't wear a Drake jacket?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't afford a drake jacket so I guess I'll stick to being a novice  Then again I am on the waterfowl forum and have yet to go duck hunting as an adult, that should change in a few weeks though


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2012)

This is only true if it is in any camo pattern other than Old School!


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 28, 2012)

FOD said:


> Wait.....so I shouldn't wear a Drake jacket?



Apparently you're automatically a topwater if you wear one. I happen to love mine. Been out when it's been as cold as 12 degrees and it sure keeps me warm. 
Oh yea, and if you slightly unzip the zipper the ducks will try to land inside the jacket!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess you have to know something about Willie Wonka??????


----------



## wray912 (Nov 28, 2012)

to those of you that wear them and actually hunt this isnt aimed at you just tired of all the drake wearin non-hunters that claim to be experts and everyone on the forum knows what im talkin about


----------



## The Fever (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I guess you have to know something about Willie Wonka??????



Willie wonka has nothing to do about it accept he was patronizing the person he was talking too in that scene. Pretending to care and really didnt. The idea is sarcasm.. picture him saying the first part...sarcastically....then following with a patronizing comment....the bottom...the point was that drake camo does not make you the duck commander and there are plenty of weekend or vacation warriors with dads money that have no idea what they are doing. We have all encountered them, they talk a mad talk before and after the hunt and can tell you everything you did wrong, yet they know so little and what they know is second hand knowledge they havent earned, they just heard as the old men talked around the fire and they sat there quiet....seen not heard...


----------



## wray912 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Willie wonka has nothing to do about it accept he was patronizing the person he was talking too in that scene. Pretending to care and really didnt. The idea is sarcasm.. picture him saying the first part...sarcastically....then following with a patronizing comment....the bottom...the point was that drake camo does not make you the duck commander and there are plenty of weekend or vacation warriors with dads money that have no idea what they are doing. We have all encountered them, they talk a mad talk before and after the hunt and can tell you everything you did wrong, yet they know so little and what they know is second hand knowledge they havent earned, they just heard as the old men talked around the fire and they sat there quiet....seen not heard...



Couldnt have been put better


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 28, 2012)

I see it all the time. Especially on the back windows of a lifted truck..


----------



## buckdaddy1981 (Nov 28, 2012)

Gotta have a sticker taking up the whole back glass to be worthy! Only "real" hunters have those!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

buckdaddy1981 said:


> Gotta have a sticker taking up the whole back glass to be worthy! Only "real" hunters have those!



check


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 28, 2012)

buckdaddy1981 said:


> Gotta have a sticker taking up the whole back glass to be worthy! Only "real" hunters have those!



And gotta wear a camo visor too!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> And gotta wear a camo visor too!



whats wrong with a visor? my papaw got a lopsided head like gumby so he wears visors...


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 28, 2012)

Dont guess  I have watched    willie wonka     enough   to know that      he is being    sarcastic in     that particular scene.    YAll          are   so     darn  funny>>>>>


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 28, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Willie wonka has nothing to do about it accept he was patronizing the person he was talking too in that scene. Pretending to care and really didnt. The idea is sarcasm.. picture him saying the first part...sarcastically....then following with a patronizing comment....the bottom...the point was that drake camo does not make you the duck commander and there are plenty of weekend or vacation warriors with dads money that have no idea what they are doing. We have all encountered them, they talk a mad talk before and after the hunt and can tell you everything you did wrong, yet they know so little and what they know is second hand knowledge they havent earned, they just heard as the old men talked around the fire and they sat there quiet....seen not heard...



Ohhhh......I still don't get it.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Ohhhh......I still don't get it.



I think the guy who produced the Willie Wonka movie bought Drake clothing a few years back. I think thats the joke.


----------



## masonbell1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I will admit I own a drake jacket and I have a drake sticker on my truck.ONLY BECAUSE I like their stuff.It keeps you warm.But after this I may take my the sticker off just so I don't get labeled as a weekend warrior and  thought of as somebody who doesn't know a thing about killing ducks


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

masonbell1 said:


> I will admit I own a drake jacket and I have a drake sticker on my truck.ONLY BECAUSE I like their stuff.It keeps you warm.But after this I may take my the sticker off just so I don't get labeled as a weekend warrior and  thought of as somebody who doesn't know a thing about killing ducks



do your thing bro.  i have a 1/4 zip and have been impressed with their waders so far.  no sticker though


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 28, 2012)

Does a Drake jacket and a DU sticker make me a lesser duck hunter?


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 28, 2012)

To all in support of this Anti-Drake movement, why not just refrain from wearing Drake clothing yourself and let others spend their $ how they see fit??  Why are you so concerned with what others choose to wear??  Or put on the back glass of their trucks??

In the end, the more Drake clothing sold & the more buzz it generates, the more others (Browning Dirty Bird, Columbia, etc...) are gonna jump on board and we as consumers win with more choices & lower prices due to competition!

Then again, Haters gonna Hate I suppose..........................


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 28, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> do your thing bro.  i have a 1/4 zip and have been impressed with their waders so far.  no sticker though



Exactly!


----------



## ddettmer13 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Willie wonka has nothing to do about it accept he was patronizing the person he was talking too in that scene. Pretending to care and really didnt. The idea is sarcasm.. picture him saying the first part...sarcastically....then following with a patronizing comment....the bottom...the point was that drake camo does not make you the duck commander and there are plenty of weekend or vacation warriors with dads money that have no idea what they are doing. We have all encountered them, they talk a mad talk before and after the hunt and can tell you everything you did wrong, yet they know so little and what they know is second hand knowledge they havent earned, they just heard as the old men talked around the fire and they sat there quiet....seen not heard...



It's not as funny when you have to explain it. My way of putting it is looking at some dude wearing a Tapout shirt with the sleeves ripped off thinking he could KO Anderson Silva.

Also, there's a lot of butthurt in this thread. Makes me sad


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2012)

ddettmer13 said:


> It's not as funny when you have to explain it. My way of putting it is looking at some dude wearing a Tapout shirt with the sleeves ripped off thinking he could KO Anderson Silva.
> 
> Also, there's a lot of butthurt in this thread. Makes me sad



What in the world is butthurt and why does it make you sad?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 28, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Does a Drake jacket and a DU sticker make me a lesser duck hunter?



If you wanna be a real duck killin' machine, get you a DU neck tat, like I did.


----------



## BenelliBoy75 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a Drake jacket the first year they came out.  Saw them and thought, man this is just what I've been wanting.  I always wore my big bulky jacket inside my waders and couldn't ever move around.  I finally wore out the first one I bought and had to upgrade to a new one with a zippered hood and arm vents and extended collar.  Blows my old original one out of the water.  I was always the guy that people were saying, hey what kind of jacket is that, where did you get it, that's cool.  Wish now I would've kept my mouth shut about how great it was.  Now every teeny bopper at Wal-Mart is walking around in their Drake jacket and Muck boots that I guarantee have never even seen so much as a mud puddle.  Chaps my rear end that the sport I love is nothing more than a fad now with weekend  warriors screwing up some good spots that i used to hunt and now I have to second  it guess it whenever I want to go there now.  I remember being able to go to this one place I hunt 10 or 12 years ago and you might be on the whole place with one at the most 2 other groups of hunters and they didn't sky bust anything.  Now if you're not there at 4 am you'll be boat number 5, 6,7, have seen as many as 8 there one morning and turned around and went to plan B.  I just hope some of these fly by nighters give it up in a few years when they figure out it isn't as easy as it looks on their duck commander videos.  Blowing their $10 call like they just won champion of champions in Stuttgart. Ughh just chaps my rear.


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 28, 2012)

ddettmer13 said:


> Also, there's a lot of *butthurt* in this thread. Makes me sad


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

BenelliBoy75 said:


> I bought a Drake jacket the first year they came out.  Saw them and thought, man this is just what I've been wanting.  I always wore my big bulky jacket inside my waders and couldn't ever move around.  I finally wore out the first one I bought and had to upgrade to a new one with a zippered hood and arm vents and extended collar.  Blows my old original one out of the water.  I was always the guy that people were saying, hey what kind of jacket is that, where did you get it, that's cool.  Wish now I would've kept my mouth shut about how great it was.  Now every teeny bopper at Wal-Mart is walking around in their Drake jacket and Muck boots that I guarantee have never even seen so much as a mud puddle.  Chaps my rear end that the sport I love is nothing more than a fad now with weekend  warriors screwing up some good spots that i used to hunt and now I have to second  it guess it whenever I want to go there now.  I remember being able to go to this one place I hunt 10 or 12 years ago and you might be on the whole place with one at the most 2 other groups of hunters and they didn't sky bust anything.  Now if you're not there at 4 am you'll be boat number 5, 6,7, have seen as many as 8 there one morning and turned around and went to plan B.  I just hope some of these fly by nighters give it up *after a few weeks of discouragement* and figure out it isn't as easy as it looks on their duck commander videos.  Blowing their $10 call like they just won champion of champions in Stuttgart. Ughh just chaps my rear.



fixed it.  i have noticed that later in the season i face less and less of the jackwagons. Just have to wait it out.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

wonkas willy was a good film. I don't see what this has to do with duck hunting????


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 28, 2012)

Very true Rugger, I don't hunt public in GA till January


----------



## BenelliBoy75 (Nov 28, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> fixed it.  i have noticed that later in the season i face less and less of the jackwagons. Just have to wait it out.



oh yeah I've noticed the same thing in years past.  Seems like after their Christmas break is over and they have to go back to school, we have the whole month of January to ourselves.


----------



## Triple BB (Nov 28, 2012)

some drake products are worth the price...but i definitley get the joke. most "duck hunters" like the brand becuse it is supposedly trending.


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 28, 2012)

wray912 said:


> to those of you that wear them and actually hunt this isnt aimed at you just tired of all the drake wearin non-hunters that claim to be experts and everyone on the forum knows what im talkin about



Well put.. I have drake stuff and wear it everytime I go hunting, but I wear it because of the performance. A drake jacket will keep you warm and that's a fact. There are so many people now days that wear drake stuff or have DU stickers that have never seen a duck blind in their lives though. I just don't get it...


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2012)

Triple BB said:


> some drake products are worth the price...but i definitley get the joke. most "duck hunters" like the brand becuse it is supposedly trending.



bingo


----------



## mose (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh you poor self appointed "pros"/fashion police. I guess only real duck hunters worry about what other men wear. whip:


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 28, 2012)

drake jackets are now like costa del mar sunglasses....saw a kid in wal-mart the other day that couldnt have been older that 3 or 4 with one on......i shoulda asked him where his holes were and if he'd take me to shoot some ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2012)

*Well I know that I hunt.*



wray912 said:


> to those of you that wear them and actually hunt this isnt aimed at you just tired of all the drake wearin non-hunters that claim to be experts and everyone on the forum knows what im talkin about


 I have sat next to you in a blind. I have a Columbia Quad Parka, A Drake jaket and a Final Apporach jacket. so I got everything covered.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, I kinda like the ones who put the huge stickers on the back glass of the truck. That way when I pull up and see them at the ramp, I can just move on to my plan B and avoid the drama. Saves me time.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 28, 2012)

As I said earlier, I don't own Drake because I can't afford it right now, I do have a DU sticker on my truck, I'm on the board of my local DU and haven't been duck hunting in probably 10 years.  I'm an avid outdoorsman, just with a single income while my wife is in school it's hard to do everything I'd like.  Luckily some local folks have offered to take this greenhorn and try and find some ducks once season comes back in. We were all green once as I still am.  Just remember that!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

joepuppy said:


> Well, I kinda like the ones who put the huge stickers on the back glass of the truck. That way when I pull up and see them at the ramp, I can just move on to my plan B and avoid the drama. Saves me time.



How do you know they aren't the real deal? They beat you in there didn't they?


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 28, 2012)

joepuppy said:


> Well, I kinda like the ones who put the huge stickers on the back glass of the truck. That way when I pull up and see them at the ramp, I can just move on to my plan B and avoid the drama. Saves me time.




this gives me an idea....im gonna buy three or four of the biggest drake stickers i can find and put on mine and my buddies trucks. that way, other hunters will leave and we'll have the spots all to ourselves.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 28, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> this gives me an idea....im gonna buy three or four of the biggest drake stickers i can find and put on mine and my buddies trucks. that way, other hunters will leave and we'll have the spots all to ourselves.



I like the way you're thinking.


----------



## BenelliBoy75 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like ThunderRoad probably has a few big stickers on the back of his truck.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 28, 2012)

BenelliBoy75 said:


> Sounds like ThunderRoad probably has a few big stickers on the back of his truck.



I gotta stick my head out the window when backing down the ramp.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 28, 2012)

I still dont get it...


----------



## andyparm (Nov 28, 2012)

Before i went to college I almost put a DU sticker on my truck. When I got to Georgia Southern I was like 'Thank god I don't look like the rest of these yahoos up here...'

Then again when I moved to Louisiana I did put a Louisiana Sportsman sticker on my truck...but come on...have you seen those stickers???!!


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 28, 2012)

Dangit... i have a drake jacket and a DU visor... i suck at duck hunting


----------



## Corey (Nov 28, 2012)

Waaa they are skybustiing, Waaa they have stickers on there truck Waaa they have on a drake jacket, Waaa HEY thats my wife!! 

here is you a sticker! 

"Jody loves duckhunters"  

PS: LMBO @ Willy Wonka


----------



## madrabbit (Nov 28, 2012)

At this point, I am so confused, and this needs to start over............OH, and the last time I went to Macks PW, I certainly must have missed the memo about having to wear a drake vest and a bright colored long sleeve shirt.  I felt so out of place...........


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 28, 2012)

Love me some Mack's could spend about as much as I'd make in 2 lifetimes there!


----------



## tpj070 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you wear drake you are a loser. If you have money your not cool, because you can buy expensive things. God forbid you do something with your money as you please or put a sticker on your truck. To all the people with DU stickers on their trucks that don't hunt but simply donate to support conservation of wildlife; you are posers.


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 28, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> At this point, I am so confused, and this needs to start over............OH, and the last time I went to Macks PW, I certainly must have missed the memo about having to wear a drake vest and a bright colored long sleeve shirt.  I felt so out of place...........



We have far surpassed the Drake fad we have moved on to McAlister and breaking new ground. Even if they were on sale... LOL


----------



## wray912 (Nov 28, 2012)

tpj070 said:


> If you wear drake you are a loser. If you have money your not cool, because you can buy expensive things. God forbid you do something with your money as you please or put a sticker on your truck. To all the people with DU stickers on their trucks that don't hunt but simply donate to support conservation of wildlife; you are posers.



You also missed the point i dont have a problem with drake or people that wear drake my problem is with the idiots with dads credit card that hunt openin day with there $400 waders $300 jacket and $200 worth of calls around their neck that they cant blow all to sky bust a duck or two and call it a season and spend the rest of it tellin people 2nd hand huntin tips and how they dont know what their talkin about....if you like drake cause its comfortable warm and dry by all means wear it, if its cause you think its cool to wear i hope your jacket and your DU yeti get stolen out of ur truck


----------



## justfree (Nov 28, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from wray912, I talked to a guy at bass pro once who was wearing Drake and asked him how the season was going and he said doesn't hunt, he just likes the style. . . he was a Frat boy.


----------



## chashlls150 (Nov 28, 2012)

BenelliBoy75 said:


> I bought a Drake jacket the first year they came out.  Saw them and thought, man this is just what I've been wanting.  I always wore my big bulky jacket inside my waders and couldn't ever move around.  I finally wore out the first one I bought and had to upgrade to a new one with a zippered hood and arm vents and extended collar.  Blows my old original one out of the water.  I was always the guy that people were saying, hey what kind of jacket is that, where did you get it, that's cool.  Wish now I would've kept my mouth shut about how great it was.  Now every teeny bopper at Wal-Mart is walking around in their Drake jacket and Muck boots that I guarantee have never even seen so much as a mud puddle.  Chaps my rear end that the sport I love is nothing more than a fad now with weekend  warriors screwing up some good spots that i used to hunt and now I have to second  it guess it whenever I want to go there now.  I remember being able to go to this one place I hunt 10 or 12 years ago and you might be on the whole place with one at the most 2 other groups of hunters and they didn't sky bust anything.  Now if you're not there at 4 am you'll be boat number 5, 6,7, have seen as many as 8 there one morning and turned around and went to plan B.  I just hope some of these fly by nighters give it up in a few years when they figure out it isn't as easy as it looks on their duck commander videos.  Blowing their $10 call like they just won champion of champions in Stuttgart. Ughh just chaps my rear.



I've been thinking the same thing for awhile now. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## quackaholic (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep its for those frat boys with their Costa's and toyota Tacoma with the du sticker on the back that set up 100 yards from you with their brand new mud boat their daddy bought them and skybust your swing birds. Drake is good stuff mine keeps me warm but I got it for a reason.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a drake 1/4 zip jacket and love it, wear it every time if its cold enough, they are well made..


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 28, 2012)

quackaholic said:


> Yep its for those frat boys with their Costa's and toyota Tacoma with the du sticker on the back that set up 100 yards from you with their brand new mud boat their daddy bought them and skybust your swing birds. Drake is good stuff mine keeps me warm but I got it for a reason.



dang done went to a style of vehicle now guess we all need to drive a 79 ford to the duck hole


----------



## duckbuster (Nov 28, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> dang done went to a style of vehicle now guess we all need to drive a 79 ford to the duck hole



Sounds like quackaholic has a little truck/boat envy


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, I am a weekend warrior, a week long worrior. I have all kinds of drake stuff that I wear. I have all kinds of calls that I learning to use. I set up with end 5 ft of my friends. I have all kinds decoys, I have a new shotgun my wife bought me with my money.  I have a 4X4 with all kinds of duck stickers  on the back window, Plus I have a inclose trailor with all kinds of stickers on it to.  I am working on a boat and motor. Maybe one day I'll get one. But my friends have one.  I love the willy wonka when I was a kid( THE FIRST ONE OR THE OLD ONE the remake was dum.) 
Now really the people everyone is talking about or people that are not educated and taught the right way of hunting. They had to pick it up from friends,tv,etc.  But on other hand I have seen people that know better do the same thing.
Now with that said; I wasnt bragging about what I have. I was making a point. Now I was bragging on being a weekend and week day warrior.  I am Retired.... LOL.  Well It time to go to bed, I get up at 4am to go deer hunting. 
I hope everyone is doing good and had a good Thanksgiving. I Wish everyone a good season.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Dupree (Nov 28, 2012)

I consider myself a weekend warrior. I work during the week to support my family, just because I only hunt weekends I guess I'm not a real duck hunter.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 28, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I consider myself a weekend warrior. I work during the week to support my family, just because I only hunt weekends I guess I'm not a real duck hunter.


You might not be a duck hunter, But you are great Dad and Husband. My hats off to you.
Larry


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 28, 2012)

Y'all really hunt ducks?


----------



## quackaholic (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm seroius drive 75 south from tifton to valdosta and every dang Tacoma will have a du sticker. And the dude driving will have on his Costa's and if its cool out you can bet hes rocking that drake jacket.


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 28, 2012)

Complaining about the Daddy's money boys from behind a computer is kind of a waste of time. We all have the general understanding about that type of person but th'aint no reason to get on a forum and vent about it. It aint gonna solve anything.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If you wanna be a real duck killin' machine, get you a DU neck tat, like I did.



String music, post a pic of that tatt or it isn't true!!!


----------



## quackaholic (Nov 28, 2012)

Well you sir have defeated to whole entire point of this thread with your post I salute you.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 28, 2012)

quackaholic said:


> I'm seroius drive 75 south from tifton to valdosta and every dang Tacoma will have a du sticker. And the dude driving will have on his Costa's and if its cool out you can bet hes rocking that drake jacket.



wanna make a wager on that?


----------



## quackaholic (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty good amount of em


----------



## hunter797 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of little kids on here!


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't get it....


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well, I am a weekend warrior, a week long worrior. I have all kinds of drake stuff that I wear. I have all kinds of calls that I learning to use. I set up with end 5 ft of my friends. I have all kinds decoys, I have a new shotgun my wife bought me with my money. I have a 4X4 with all kinds of duck stickers on the back window, Plus I have a inclose trailor with all kinds of stickers on it to. I am working on a boat and motor. Maybe one day I'll get one. But my friends have one. I love the willy wonka when I was a kid( THE FIRST ONE OR THE OLD ONE the remake was dum.) Now really the people everyone is talking about or people that are not educated and taught the right way of hunting. They had to pick it up from friends,tv,etc. But on other hand I have seen people that know better do the same thing. Now with that said; I wasnt bragging about what I have. I was making a point. Now I was bragging on being a weekend and week day warrior. I am Retired.... LOL. Well It time to go to bed, I get up at 4am to go deer hunting. I hope everyone is doing good and had a good Thanksgiving. I Wish everyone a good season. Good Luck and besafe Larry





4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I consider myself a weekend warrior. I work during the week to support my family, just because I only hunt weekends I guess I'm not a real duck hunter.



I'm glad some folks brought up the weekend warrior thing. When the heck did being a weekend warrior automatically make you a topwater?  I work and am a full time student and unfortunately, I am limited to mostly weekend hunting. I hunt during the week when I can but right now I just can't hunt and scout every day of the week with my work and school schedule (thankfully work is slowing down for the winter ). And unfortunately, I cannot afford to hunt every day and I cannot afford a private lease...so I guess me hunting ga public land on weekends automatically makes me a topwater. . dang...the things some people say on here....


----------



## tpj070 (Nov 28, 2012)

quackaholic said:


> Yep its for those frat boys with their Costa's and toyota Tacoma with the du sticker on the back that set up 100 yards from you with their brand new mud boat their daddy bought them and skybust your swing birds. Drake is good stuff mine keeps me warm but I got it for a reason.



I will let you know how my morning was at the duck hole you can't get to with your outboard.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 28, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Sounds like a bunch of little kids on here!



I think it has something to do with the green eyed monster. Cause they sure do worry about daddys money and what its buying someone else.  Sounds like to me the ones who worry about it all the time really would like to have some of those things but just cant and this is how they lash out at others who have such things.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 28, 2012)

I say wear what you want when you want.

I d have a drake blind bag. It does a good job, but I alos have a game winner blind bag.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 28, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> wanna make a wager on that?



x2...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll never be a duck killer


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 28, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> drake jackets are now like costa del mar sunglasses....saw a kid in wal-mart the other day that couldnt have been older that 3 or 4 with one on......i shoulda asked him where his holes were and if he'd take me to shoot some ducks



My son's 10 and and has a drake shirt he wears out in public.  If you asked him where his holes were he'd probably said nunya, and if you asked him to take to you to shoot ducks he would have asked you if ya'll were takin our boat or yours.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh yea, Walt you forgot one, how bout all those guys that shoot Benelli shotguns and assume that just because tey paid $1500 for a gun it automatically makes them killes?


----------



## SigEp614 (Nov 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, Walt you forgot one, how bout all those guys that shoot Benelli shotguns and assume that just because tey paid $1500 for a gun it automatically makes them killes?



I shoot a $1500 shotgun and know I can't shoot for crap. 

There sure is a lot of butthurt on here about "daddys money." Why should people have to apologize for being well off?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very informative read... Could someone please define butthurt and topwater as they pertain to duck hunting? Thanks.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2012)

*You wear Army Camo*



ddettmer13 said:


> It's not as funny when you have to explain it. My way of putting it is looking at some dude wearing a Tapout shirt with the sleeves ripped off thinking he could KO Anderson Silva.
> 
> Also, there's a lot of butthurt in this thread. Makes me sad



And I dont think you got it at the surplus store.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2012)

*Killer has not said a word.*



emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, Walt you forgot one, how bout all those guys that shoot Benelli shotguns and assume that just because tey paid $1500 for a gun it automatically makes them killes?


LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## WTRFOWLHUNTER (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats great, I got it!


----------



## steveus (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't worry about what other people wear, I just kill ducks while wearing my solid brown Drake(not camo) which keeps me warm. Can't wear it though unless it's really cold, it'll heat you to death.


----------



## FOD (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys,it's a brand of clothes.What does it matter?The 3 or 4 year old you saw more than likely didn't have any "holes".One of his family members probably got him the jacket because they liked it or he liked it.My six year old has one,if you asked him where his holes were,he'd probably say "at your mom's".Do you wear jeans,well where'd you park your horse?Or how about a ball cap,which team do you play for?How many of ya'll have a john deere or farmall hat,and never seen  the back of a tractor.There has to be something better to talk about.


----------



## FOD (Nov 29, 2012)

Polo shirt,where do you play?Nautica shirt,what marina do you use?Yeti cooler,where do you hang out that you need a bear proof cooler?


----------



## andyparm (Nov 29, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I don't get it....



I'm not sure I do either anymore...

As long as you don't take it seriously and don't get offended it's pretty funny. I don't own a drake jacket because my money is spread thin over a wide expanse of 'rich boy' sports (duck hunting, offshore fishing, scuba diving, free diving, surfing, etc.) I usually choose to buy things on the cheaper side. I do have my costas and my $1500 shotgun though (bought it for a steal but thats another story). 

Bottom line is don't worry about what other people think about you. If you like what you're doing and you like your drake jacket and your costas then rock em to death. I normally leave my duck gear for the duck hunting (mostly because it's always filthy). Notice that one of my sports of choice is surfing. Happens to be my favorite. Do you have any idea how hard it is to have an intelligent conversation with someone about duck hunting while wearing surf brand clothes??? When I tell surf people I hunt they laugh. When I tell hunting people I surf they laugh. In my mind, I hunt AND surf better than those people and for me that's all it takes. 

Despite all of the comments making me laaaaaugh it's kinda lame for all of you to be bickering back and forth about who wears what or what kind of stickers you have. Instead of this try this!!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 29, 2012)

Drake or no drake. A jacket isn't going to find the ducks for you. I wear drake and kill ducks but its not bc of the jacket I wear.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

FOD said:


> Polo shirt,where do you play?Nautica shirt,what marina do you use?Yeti cooler,where do you hang out that you need a bear proof cooler?



Easy tiger. I think y'all are missing part of the point....


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

Who pooted?


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 29, 2012)

FOD said:


> Polo shirt,where do you play?Nautica shirt,what marina do you use?Yeti cooler,where do you hang out that you need a bear proof cooler?



there's a whole bunch of bears at the beach and sometimes when we tailgate... in all seriousness yetis are great but we did a head to head challenge between one and an igloo ice cube marine edition and the igloo spanked it... held ice a full 24 hours longer. Now we havent tested the bear proof qualities yet but i will get back with you


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

andyparm said:


> I'm not sure I do either anymore...
> 
> As long as you don't take it seriously and don't get offended it's pretty funny. I don't own a drake jacket because my money is spread thin over a wide expanse of 'rich boy' sports (duck hunting, offshore fishing, scuba diving, free diving, surfing, etc.) I usually choose to buy things on the cheaper side. I do have my costas and my $1500 shotgun though (bought it for a steal but thats another story).
> Bottom line is don't worry about what other people think about you. If you like what you're doing and you like your drake jacket and your costas then rock em to death. I normally leave my duck gear for the duck hunting (mostly because it's always filthy). Notice that one of my sports of choice is surfing. Happens to be my favorite. Do you have any idea how hard it is to have an intelligent conversation with someone about duck hunting while wearing surf brand clothes??? When I tell surf people I hunt they laugh. When I tell hunting people I surf they laugh. In my mind, I hunt AND surf better than those people and for me that's all it takes.
> ...




Hahahahaha surfing?!?!?!? That's a ladies sport....


Just kidding bud....that's got to be tuff with the surf we have around here.


----------



## tpj070 (Nov 29, 2012)

SigEp614 said:


> I shoot a $1500 shotgun and know I can't shoot for crap.
> 
> There sure is a lot of butthurt on here about "daddys money." Why should people have to apologize for being well off?



In America these days it is cool to be broke.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Drake or no drake. A jacket isn't going to find the ducks for you. I wear drake and kill ducks but its not bc of the jacket I wear.



Yeah! I mean...we rely on ole stringmusic's paw to kill our birds. Not some stupid coat!


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Who pooted?



Me. Last night I ate some bean and duck soup I made. Been giving me the poots all morning. 

Oh yea but I hunt in a drake jacket so how on earth did I get ducks to make soup with?!?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 29, 2012)

FOD said:


> Hey guys,it's a brand of clothes.What does it matter?The 3 or 4 year old you saw more than likely didn't have any "holes".One of his family members probably got him the jacket because they liked it or he liked it.My six year old has one,if you asked him where his holes were,he'd probably say "at your mom's".Do you wear jeans,well where'd you park your horse?Or how about a ball cap,which team do you play for?How many of ya'll have a john deere or farmall hat,and never seen  the back of a tractor.There has to be something better to talk about.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 29, 2012)

If you can't afford it don't feel ashamed! I won't laugh when your freezing your butt off!!!


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Drake or no drake. A jacket isn't going to find the ducks for you. I wear drake and kill ducks but its not bc of the jacket I wear.




EXACTLY...this is the whole point of this...if you like drake, great, im sure their stuff is nice its not bashing drake in anyway shape or form...for all of you that got butthurt over this its cause you have no sense of humor or you are one of the idiots that thinks drake makes you a hunter....the pic is a joke it was supposed to be for a good laugh but i forgot that most on this forum have lost their sense of humor or enjoy arguing too much


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Yeah! I mean...*we rely on ole stringmusic's paw to kill our birds*. Not some stupid coat!



I'm sure he worked real hard for y'all, carrying decoys, calling, driving the boat.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

wray912 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> EXACTLY...this is the whole point of this...if you like drake, great, im sure their stuff is nice its not bashing drake in anyway shape or form...for all of you that got butthurt over this its cause you have no sense of humor or you are one of the idiots that thinks drake makes you a hunter....the pic is a joke it was supposed to be for a good laugh but i forgot that most on this forum have lost their sense of humor or enjoy arguing too much



Wray, you seem to be an expert on butthurt. Remind never to pick up decoys around you...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm sure he worked real hard for y'all, carrying decoys, calling, driving the boat.



That man made webfoot look like a paralympic athlete! He was picking up decoys, retrievin birds, and killin em all to boot! Web might as well been in a dang hover round. This is the position that web stayed in the whole hunt!


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> That man made webfoot look like a paralympic athlete! He was picking up decoys, retrievin birds, and killin em all to boot! Web might as well been in a dang hover round. This is the position that web stayed in the whole hunt!



He would make a good supervisor....


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> That man made webfoot look like a paralympic athlete! He was picking up decoys, retrievin birds, and killin em all to boot! Web might as well been in a dang hover round. This is the position that web stayed in the whole hunt!





Looks like the ol' man had some pep in his step.

That daggum webfoot, you show up to hunt with him, he sits down in the back of that boat, and don't get back up till we load the boat back up.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't really care what people wear, but I kill my share of ducks with my game-winner and redhead brand gear on. And I am nice and warm all the while. The few Drake items I have owned have not been the best in terms of quality and durability. I am an old school type of hunter. I don't put stickers on anything, and do not spend tons of money on the latest and greatest gear. I just get tired of dealing with younguns who seem to always have several things in common.  @Thunder, Yeah I am not sitting from midnight to dawn beside 100 other yahoos to shoot at 2 ducks.No spot is worth that. Most of my holes now are private. Didn't take very long  to realize public hunting in GA is about a joke. More hunters than birds.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

joepuppy said:


> I don't really care what people wear, but I kill my share of ducks with my game-winner and redhead brand gear on. And I am nice and warm all the while. The few Drake items I have owned have not been the best in terms of quality and durability. I am an old school type of hunter. I don't put stickers on anything, and do not spend tons of money on the latest and greatest gear. I just get tired of dealing with younguns who seem to always have several things in common.  @Thunder, Yeah I am not sitting from midnight to dawn beside 100 other yahoos to shoot at 2 ducks.No spot is worth that. Most of my holes now are private. Didn't take very long  to realize public hunting in GA is about a joke. More hunters than birds.



It is a joke, but you cant hate on a guy for goin in early to kill a couple ducks. But I don't blame ya for not wantin to battle a crowd. Unfortunately in GA, you are gonna have to sleep out there to beat all them boys if you want to kill birds on public land. I just take me a few wine coolers and listen to some justin beaver...makes the time go by quicker before I shoot at birds 10 minutes before leagl shooting light.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Wray, you seem to be an expert on butthurt. Remind never to pick up decoys around you...



haha your hilarious...i mean really you should see my face...at least some one on here can joke around a little


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's one for the guys who hate the public land battle early in the mornin...


----------



## ddettmer13 (Nov 29, 2012)

tpj070 said:


> In America these days it is cool to be broke.



I was broke before it was cool. Does that make me a hipster? Good Lord I hope not


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

ddettmer13 said:


> I was broke before it was cool. Does that make me a hipster? Good Lord I hope not



no it makes you an expert


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 29, 2012)

Must be nice. Your the one that would put the phone down all weekend. But you bet when a duck hit the water" yea I killed another one" that's all I heard all weekend


----------



## tgw925 (Nov 29, 2012)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 29, 2012)

That is hilarious!! He is the most interesting man in the world. Ducks land in his spread merely out of respect.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

tgw925 said:


> Go DAWGS!



Stay on topic


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Must be nice. Your the one that would put the phone down all weekend. But you bet when a duck hit the water" yea I killed another one" that's all I heard all weekend



String it looks like this guy needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 29, 2012)

c


joepuppy said:


> That is hilarious!! He is the most interesting man in the world. Ducks land in his spread merely out of respect.



II just choked on coffee.......lololol


----------



## andyparm (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Here's one for the guys who hate the public land battle early in the mornin...



This is worth another comment! I would never do that though....


----------



## Woods Savvy (Nov 29, 2012)

How many ducks do I need to kill this season to have drake status?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> How many ducks do I need to kill this season to have drake status?



At least 5.


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Nov 29, 2012)

I just wasted 10 mins of my life I will never get back!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> String it looks like this guy needs an attitude adjustment.



I'll spray him on "accident" with some number 3's when he's picking up decoys. He'll be a little more respectful after that.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

Waterfowlwizard said:


> I just wasted 10 mins of my life I will never get back!!!



That shower wasn't all that bad, was it? You was startin' to stank.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2012)

*3 Merganser will do.*



Woods Savvy said:


> How many ducks do I need to kill this season to have drake status?


LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2012)

*I f you wana see him hunt*



ThunderRoad said:


> Wray, you seem to be an expert on butthurt. Remind never to pick up decoys around you...


 Go to Georgia Coastal duck hunting 2012 on You tube. Watch him he carrys a 45 for the criples. Wray that is.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Go to Georgia Coastal duck hunting 2012 on You tube. Watch him he carrys a 45 for the criples. Wray that is.



It aint his 45 I'm worried about killer...


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> It aint his 45 I'm worried about killer...



Im starting to like this guy


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

wray912 said:


> Im starting to like this guy



Im gonna hit up ole killer in JAN for a hunt. I heard dat ole 9 fingered boy can kill a duck. Bring yoself.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Im gonna hit up ole killer in JAN for a hunt. I heard dat ole 9 fingered boy can kill a duck. Bring yoself.



come on wit it if hes takin you itll be cause im takin him ill see ya then


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> How many ducks do I need to kill this season to have drake status?



if you have the jacket then all you need is a du yeti and listen to tips on youtube then tell a minimum of 3 people your tips and that they have now idea how to hunt and youve achieved said status...ducks are not required for this achievement


----------



## rdnckrbby (Nov 29, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I heard dat ole 9 fingered boy can kill a duck. Bring yoself.



Killer is the one you need to look out for. That old man has issues haha


----------



## clent586 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mark K said:


> If you can't afford it don't feel ashamed! I won't laugh when your freezing your butt off!!!



I prefer Game Winner Apparel. I can't afford no Drake stuff. I am ashamed.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 29, 2012)

Woods Savvy said:


> How many ducks do I need to kill this season to have drake status?



None. You and the twin already have Drake status.......


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 29, 2012)

The Fever said:


> He would make a good supervisor....



yes I would..


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'll spray him on "accident" with some number 3's when he's picking up decoys. He'll be a little more respectful after that.



Ill just have to stay behind you


----------



## T Tolbert (Nov 29, 2012)

Here u go boys


----------



## Woods Savvy (Nov 29, 2012)

clent586 said:


> None. You and the twin already have Drake status.......



I figured when you and the cowboy come to hunt with us, I would hang fried chicken on one Side of the Ditch and penny's on the other side. Then I know I would not have to worrie about you getting lost. Live action yeyeyeye!!!


----------



## wray912 (Nov 29, 2012)

rdnckrbby said:


> Killer is the one you need to look out for. That old man has issues haha



I second the motion


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 29, 2012)

rdnckrbby said:


> Killer is the one you need to look out for. That old man has issues haha



Why? Is he still upset because he fell 2 points shy of FC?


----------



## PintailM2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dump


----------



## crow (Nov 29, 2012)

Sure hope you boys don't make fun of me when you see my Old School blind bag!  'Course, it was old school back before Old School was new school.  Got it at a DU banquet in 1974 in Greenville, MS when I was 25.  Does that make me cool or just old?  

crow


----------



## rdnckrbby (Nov 29, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Why? Is he still upset because he fell 2 points shy of FC?



Last time I heard from him he was crying because Justin beaver wasn't playing at Disney world in a few weeks.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 30, 2012)

rdnckrbby said:


> Last time I heard from him he was crying because Justin beaver wasn't playing at Disney world in a few weeks.



LOL  He does love some disney.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 30, 2012)

rdnckrbby said:


> Last time I heard from him he was crying because Justin beaver wasn't playing at Disney world in a few weeks.



No that was me actually. I love me some beaver!


----------



## vrooom (Nov 30, 2012)

crow said:


> Sure hope you boys don't make fun of me when you see my Old School blind bag!  'Course, it was old school back before Old School was new school.  Got it at a DU banquet in 1974 in Greenville, MS when I was 25.  Does that make me cool or just old?
> 
> crow



Dang now there's two of them


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 30, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Dang now there's two of them



two of what?


----------



## Corey (Nov 30, 2012)

crow said:


> Sure hope you boys don't make fun of me when you see my Old School blind bag!  'Course, it was old school back before Old School was new school.  Got it at a DU banquet in 1974 in Greenville, MS when I was 25.  Does that make me cool or just old?
> 
> crow



Hey man show us a picture of this old bag!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 30, 2012)

Corey said:


> Hey man show us a picture of this old bag!



I wouldnt recommend calling a mans woman a "bag".


----------



## snuggle bear (Nov 30, 2012)

im not a professional by no means but if the made one to fit my big butt i would probably get one. You cant hardly find anything 4x or bigger in waterfowl gear


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 30, 2012)

crow said:


> Sure hope you boys don't make fun of me when you see my Old School blind bag!  'Course, it was old school back before Old School was new school.  Got it at a DU banquet in 1974 in Greenville, MS when I was 25.  Does that make me cool or just old?
> 
> crow



It does and tells me you are old.....


----------

